# The Irish Prostitute



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

THE IRISH PROSTITUTE 
An Irish daughter had not been home for over 5 years. Upon her return, her Father cursed her heavily. Where have ye been all this time, child? Why did ye not write to us, not even a line? 

Why didn't ye call? Can ye not understand what ye put yer old Mother thru?' 
The girl, crying, replied, 'Sniff, sniff...Dad....I became a prostitute.' 'Ye what!!? Get out a here, ye shameless harlot! Sinner! You're a disgrace to this Catholic family.' 

'OK, Dad...as ye wish. I just came back to give mum this luxurious fur coat, title deed to a ten bedroom mansion plus a £5 million savings certificate.For me little brother, this gold Rolex. 
And for ye Daddy, the sparkling new Mercedes limited edition convertible that's parked outside plus a membership to the country club...(takes a breath)...and an invitation for ye all to spend New Years Eve on board my new yacht in the Riviera.'

'Now what was it ye said ye had become?' says Dad...Girl crying again, 'Sniff, sniff...a prostitute, Daddy! Sniff, sniff.' 'Oh! Be Jesus! Ye scared me half to death, girl! I thought ye said a Protestant. 
Come here and give yer old Dad a hug!!!'


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

*Irish prostitute*

Yeah, she was in England! And she won't be the last Irish person to screw them for millions. HaHa............Hobey


----------

